# Substrate Opinion



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

So I'm just wondering what people here prefer: Black or white sand? I'm trying to decide which route to go, so let me know what you guys think!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I find that darker substrate brings out the colours of plants and fish much more than light coloured substrate. I have used play sand before and I like the look with darker substrates much more.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I go with black sand only because (as said above) it really makes the colours of the fish and plants stick out and contrast. That being said, it does not look very natural. Play sand makes it look like a beach bed and silica sand makes it look even whiter. So really, its up to you but flourite doesn't come in white so I chose the black sand


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Play sand is really cheap, and I am on a budget (student), but how difficult is it to clean? Can I mix play sand with crushed coral?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I think it depends on the look you prefer, dark substrate and light coloured rocks look good. I also like the look of play sand as it looks more realistic, not that hard to clean as most of the waste stays on top.


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Cool, I probably go with play sand then. For aeration, what's the general opinion on MTS? I know some people hate them but I hear they can help keep your sand aerated and healthy w/o much effort?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I think mts would be great to have in a tank with play sand


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Cool. Then I'll definitely be buying some! Thanks for the help


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

witchbitch said:


> Play sand is really cheap, and I am on a budget (student), but how difficult is it to clean? Can I mix play sand with crushed coral?


play sand is cheap but you'll end up spending quite a bit of time cleaning it/straining it and they usually come in large bags like 50lbs. I would go with a black sand as others have mentioned, it'll be nicer to look at and really does provide a nice contrast


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

If you go with black sand the only sand I'd suggest is 3M colorquartz. I'm not sure where to get it but it can be sourced in the GTA. The majority of black sands are slag from metal fabrication and can be detrimental to the wellbeing of certain fish, especially bottom dwellers.

My favorite sand to use is pool filter sand, by itself, not mixed with anything. I think you need to get away from this idea of mixing your sand with crushed coral. You should sell the crushed coral and stick with inert sand. 

Pool filter sand is pretty clean, requires minimal rinsing, and is less likely to get sucked into filters because the grains are quite large and are heavy. $10-15 buys you 50lbs, which will be more than enough to do your tank to a depth of 2".

Buying MTS snails to keep your sand aerated is a waste of bioload IMO. You can just rake the sand with your fingers all the way down to the bottom when you do water changes to release any trapped gasses. It takes 60 seconds.
Unless you're very careful about feeding, MTS can breed out of control and become a nuissance. I've had lots of sand bottomed tanks and I've never needed to rely on trumpet snails to keep it clean.

Whatever sand you buy, don't buy it from an aquarium supply store. You should buy wood from them, and nothing else hardscape related. Rocks and sand can be found elsewhere for pennies on the dollar. If you're going to stick with a rift lake setup like you were saying in your other thread, get your rocks from Betz Cut Stone which is north of Finch on Kennedy Rd. They have several acres with every imaginable type of rock for very cheap. 
I like using the "credit valley" stone. It's a sandstone, about 1 to 2" thick that can be easily split into smaller pieces with a hammer. Great for stacking, sloping, and making lots of caves. Enough to do your tank should only cost $20 or so. 

you can get pool filter sand from most pool supply stores. The sand most commonly sold around here is nepheline syenite which is an off-white with black specs in it. Very attractive.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

mistersprinkles said:


> If you go with black sand the only sand I'd suggest is 3M colorquartz. I'm not sure where to get it but it can be sourced in the GTA. The majority of black sands are slag from metal fabrication and can be detrimental to the wellbeing of certain fish, especially bottom dwellers.
> 
> My favorite sand to use is pool filter sand, by itself, not mixed with anything. I think you need to get away from this idea of mixing your sand with crushed coral. You should sell the crushed coral and stick with inert sand.
> 
> ...


3m color quartz is almost impossible to find.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

matti2uude said:


> 3m color quartz is almost impossible to find.


That may be, but it's the the only one I'd use if I was after black sand. 

IMO if you want a dark(er) sand you should bite the bullet and go with playsand. It sucks how long it takes to rinse and you have to be very careful when you fill the tank up the first time but it's the most natural looking sand you can get.


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

wow, thanks for all the info mistersprinkles! I will DEFINITELY check out that store you mentioned for the rocks, sounds great! Does anyone know of a pool supply store that sells pool filter sand that is easily accessible by ttc? I will sell the crushed coral, seems pretty useless for me. Thanks guys!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

witchbitch said:


> wow, thanks for all the info mistersprinkles! I will DEFINITELY check out that store you mentioned for the rocks, sounds great! Does anyone know of a pool supply store that sells pool filter sand that is easily accessible by ttc? I will sell the crushed coral, seems pretty useless for me. Thanks guys!


You're not going to be able to buy the rocks on TTC unless you bring 2 or 3 strong people with you. The sand you can manage on the TTC between 2 people or 1 very strong person. Cedarbrae pools is at Kennedy and Ellesmere which is accessible from the Ellesmere Scarborough RT station or the 43 Kennedy bus from Kennedy subway Stn. You should call them and see if they are open for spring yet. I tried to get my sand from them in November but they were closed for winter. I had to go to a year round pool store in Ajax.

You can also usually find pool filter sand at large home improvement stores like Lowes. Call ahead of time and ask them if they stock it, as not all large hardware stores do.


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah I actually called all the home improvement stores a while ago when I was looking for pfs in like december, I checked home depot, rona, lowes, canadian tire, and home hardware. nothing  I'll ask my sister (who has a car) to drive me to get the rocks and the sand then, don't wanna hurt myself haha. Thanks!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

witchbitch said:


> Yeah I actually called all the home improvement stores a while ago when I was looking for pfs in like december, I checked home depot, rona, lowes, canadian tire, and home hardware. nothing  I'll ask my sister (who has a car) to drive me to get the rocks and the sand then, don't wanna hurt myself haha. Thanks!


Don't forget to bum rides to Finatics in Mississauga too  lol


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

mistersprinkles said:


> Don't forget to bum rides to Finatics in Mississauga too  lol


oh right I almost forgot! lol


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> 3m color quartz is almost impossible to find.


It used to be carried by Durock Alfacing in Vaughan. I just gave them a call (they're a customer of ours) to see if they still carry it. I was told they have the same product but from a different manufacturer. I left a message for their sales guy to send me any tech info he could regarding the new stuff. I'll let you all know what I find out. If it's the same thing just different name then its a viable option. Will keep all posted.


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Newobsession said:


> It used to be carried by Durock Alfacing in Vaughan. I just gave them a call (they're a customer of ours) to see if they still carry it. I was told they have the same product but from a different manufacturer. I left a message for their sales guy to send me any tech info he could regarding the new stuff. I'll let you all know what I find out. If it's the same thing just different name then its a viable option. Will keep all posted.


thank you, please do! I would be very interested in trying out a black substrate in one of my tanks, to see the difference between the two.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's the link for Durock Allfacing in Vaughan with the address and contact info. 
http://www.durock.ca/
They have the colour quartz, not 3M brand but this is the link to the company they get it from. They stock the "S" grade.
http://www.permacolorquartz.com/Colorquartz.html

Looking at the MSDS and technical data sheet from the website I don't see why it wouldn't be just as suitable as the 3M stuff.

I double checked and they do sell to the general public. Sold in 50 lb bags. price is roughly $35-$40/bag depending on colour


----------

